# Clementine removed from desktop



## russelld (May 7, 2022)

Clementine has been removed from my desktop with last update without explanation, warning or workaround.
I am only a newbie to FreeBSD desktop, and this caught me by complete surprise.

What is the reason for this removal? Is there someplace that this is posted?

Specifically I'm looking for document on:
1) how to be forewarned of removal of end user software
2) why this software is been removed 
3) what workaround can be done to mitigate the outcome

thanks in advance!


----------



## bsduck (May 7, 2022)

1. When running `pkg upgrade`, check the list of packages to be removed before accepting it 
Ports that have an expiration date set also display a warning when installed or upgraded.
You can also check https://www.freshports.org/ports-expiration-date.php

2. audio/clementine-player


> DEPRECATED: Last release in 2016, many issue reports upstream and little to no development for years. Please consider using audio/strawberry
> This port expired on: 2022-03-31








						261933 – audio/clementine-player: Deprecate and set expiration date to 2022-03-31
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




3. audio/strawberry


----------



## Phishfry (May 7, 2022)

russelld said:


> 3) what workaround can be done to mitigate the outcome


What you have to do is lock the package.
When "upgrading" you must pay attention to packages being REMOVED.
Then cancel out and pkg lock stuff you want to keep.
For example:
Mirage the LXDE Image Viewer has been "upgraded" and was trying to be removed.
So I had to lock it. `pkg lock mirage`.
Then continue with the "upgrade" to my system.


----------



## russelld (May 7, 2022)

Hi bsduck, Phishfry
Thanks for your advice, taken onboard!

I have found this to migrate collection library and playlists from Clementine to Strawberry:
https://github.com/strawberrymusicp...on-library-and-playlists-data-from-Clementine

cheers!


----------



## Phishfry (May 7, 2022)

Here is an example:

```
Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
    gvfs-1.46.2_2 (needed shared library changed)

Number of packages to be removed: 1
Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be upgraded: 141
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1

The process will require 33 MiB more space.
328 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```

So here is the problem. The names of the packages to be removed is at at the beginning.
So you must scroll up to view the very important output about pacages to be REMOVED.
Some keyboards lack a scroll lock so viewing the output can be troublesome on the command prompt.


----------



## hbsd (May 7, 2022)

russelld said:


> what workaround can be done to mitigate the outcome


Hi, take a look at audio/rhythmbox too. I also used clementine a long time ago. but now I prefer this.


----------

